
My Note taking stack (and reasoning), what is yours? - ravivyas
https://ravivyas.com/2020/06/22/notes-on-note-taking/
======
dead_alchemy
This is great. I find rocket book great for my pen and paper needs since I can
very readily turn the pages into pdfs.

